#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Reflections of COVID-19 on the State of Marketing in 2020

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 disrupts the Marketing industry upside and down. PAN Communications gathered the opinions of Industry's leading experts to provide some guidance for marketers on how the marketing field has changed, and what businesses should be focusing on their brand messaging in 2020. You can have a look at those infographics in the below infographics.

----------

